# My Boys- first draft, no edit



## Heathensx3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 18, 2011)

I have not read right through, I don't think I am really your target audience, but it looks like decent, clean writing, one piece of advice I would give is perhaps reduce to one chapter, this is a lot to take on, then post chapter two next week as a follow on etc.


----------



## Heathensx3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Olly! I shortened it to just the preface and chapter 1. Hopefully it helps!


----------

